# webcam



## newbiee (4. Dezember 2004)

hallo, bevor ich eine auf den deckel bekomme. ja ich habe die such funktion benutzt aber ich bin genau so schlau wie vorher *gg*

man sieht ja immer mehr seiten wo webcam's online gestellt sind.

nun möchte ich auch gerne eine webcam online stellen, ich gehe mal von aus das geht irgendwie mit java, den jedes mal wenn ich auf eine seite komme läd mein java auch 

kann mir vielleicht einer verraten wie das script dafür aussieht was man dafür benötigt ...


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Dezember 2004)

JAVA ist nicht Javascript... ich verschiebs daher mal ins JAVA-Forum.

Ansonsten.... schau mal in der Software für deine Webcam nach, vielleicht findest du da schon hilfreiches Beiwerk.


----------

